# Moving a tank



## racefan (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm looking a Biocube that already is an up & running system that has live sand,rock,corals,clean up crew, mushrooms etc. My question is when I get ready to move it (if we can swing a deal that is) what kind of problems can I expect with taking the live rock apart & disturbing the shrooms,corals etc? It will be about an hour to an hour & a half drive or so from point a to point b. What is the best way the move this?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

get 5 gallon buckets fill them with the water from the biocube half way, then add the liverock and corals. Your main concern is temperature swings between a to b.


----------

